# Nice weather and hot flounder gigging - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 4 nights of flounder gigging have been Red-Hot, with fast limits and lots of clear water. Favorable winds, tides, and weather conditions helped make the fish really get active this week, a good sign of things to come as we head into summer. Flounder size is getting better, with most of the fish around 16" and a few in the 18-19" range each night.

4/25 - Longtime repeat customer Dennis R. group of 2. Dead calm winds and normal tide levels. 10 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead by 10pm.

4/26 - Repeat customer Robert Y. group of 4. South winds at 10mph and normal tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead by 10:45pm.

4/27 - Longtime repeat customer Cliff H. group of 6. SSE winds at 15-20mph and normal tide levels. 30 flounder limit by 10:30pm.

4/28 - Repeat customer Colton F. group of 2. SE winds at 20-25mph and normal tide levels. 10 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 9:30pm.

*Upcoming open dates:
April: 30
May: 1, 3, 13, 14 ,22
June: 19, 26
July: 1, 7-9, 12, 14, 18, 21, 24, 25, 27*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

